
Art of the Steal: On the Trail of World’s Most Ingenious Thief - paulsb
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/03/ff_masterthief_blanchard/all/1
======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1215138>

------
tome
We discussed this yesterday.

